# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lich Thiên Nhiên: Chuyên tổ chức Tour Thái Lan Giá Tốt- Hotline :Thy-0937939190

## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*
CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$389*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*
*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D
*
** Điểm nổi bật:*
·        *Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.*
·         *Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
·         *Siracha Tiger zoo – xem show biểu diễn xiếc của những chú heo, cọp, khỉ,… đặc biệt vui nhộn với cuộc thi heo làm toán….*
·         *Bữa ăn BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc-Với các món hải sản nướng và lẩu theo phong cách ẩm thực Hàn.*
·         *Bữa ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng xoay 86 tầng – Baiyoke Sky. 
*
*KH: THỨ SÁU HẰNG TUẦN*
*NGÀY 1 :
*
*TP.HCM ------- BANGKOK*



Trưởng đoàn đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để làm thủ tục checkin đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan (Bangkok). Đến* vương quốc Thai Lan* xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm… 

*NGÀY 2 :
*
*BANGKOK - SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA - HOÀNG CUNG – SIRACHA TIGER ZOO – THÁI MASSAGE - PATTAYA* 



 ăn sáng, * sông Chaophraya Huyền thoạ*i.. Tiếp đến *tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng*,  Nơi đó khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.  *tham quan Siracha Tiger Zoo* - (Dùng cơm trưa tại công viên). Sau đó  đến Pataya, bữa tối tại khách sạn. Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa* Quý khách đến Massage Thái cỗ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút).* .. ( Ăn 3 bữa)

*NGÀY 3 :
*
*PTY - ĐẢO CORAL – NONOOCH – KHAU CHEE CHAN - SHOW ALCAZAR*



 Ăn sáng, đi *Đảo San Hô(Coral)* Bằng canô cao tốc,trưa về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. L*àng dân tộc Nonooch...*Du khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm xúc vui nhộn với show Voi, (voi làm xiếc vơi gần 30chú voi lớn nhỏ đá bóng, phi tiêu, chơi bowling, dancing) rất thú vị. Đặc biệt là voi vẽ tranh... *Khau Chee Chan, với hình Thích Ca dát vàng cao 118 mét,* Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ăn tối với món *BBQ Hải Sản Hàn Quốc*, t_._ Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách xem* Alcazar show* đặc sắc tại Pattaya…. (Ăn 3 bữa)

*NGÀY 4 :
*
*PATTAYA – TRUNG TÂM ĐÁ QUÝ & RẮN ĐỘC – BUFFET 86 TẦNG  - BANGKOK
*



Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan* Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden),* nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt. Sau đó Quý khách tham quan *xưởng chế tác đá quý* (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình. Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa *Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky* với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc.* Ghé tham quan của hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối…. Ăn tối, sau đó vể khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. (Ăn 3 bữa)
*NGÀY 5 :
*
*BANGKOK - CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG - CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM
*


Sau khi ăn sáng,  tham quan *chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng* . Tiếp đến đoàn tham quan *Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa* là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng nằm bên cạnh dòng sông vào đời vua Rama III – chùa có lịch sữ lâu đời linh thiêng ở địa phương, cùng với kiến trúc Thái là các Chedi cao vút mang đậm phong cách thời Ayuthaya, Quý khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhiều Xá Lợi Phật và cầu phước cầu bình an cho gia đình…Ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM….*GIA TOUR : 339~ 7.190.000 / KHACH*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*2.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D*
²*Điểm nổi bật:*
· *Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.*
· *Lẩu Suki*
· *Tặng trò chơi Cưỡi Voi.*
· *Alcazar Show một trong những chương trình ca múa nhạc nổi tiếng và hoành tráng nhất tại Pattaya.*
*·* *Safari World* _– Vườn thú thiên nhiên Hoang Dã lớn nhất tại Bangkok._
· *Baan Sukhawadee-Lâu Đài Tình Ái xây dựng tráng lệ nguy nga bên bờ biển, mô phỏng theo cung điện Versailles*

*KH: THỨ 3, CN*
*NGÀY 1 :*
*TP.HCM ––– BANGKOK*




Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay *Tân Sơn Nhất* đi *Thái Lan (Bangkok)*. Đến *Thai Lan* xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá* Bangkok* về đêm… *NGÀY 2 :*
*BANGKOK** –* *HOÀNG CUNG – SAFARI WORLD – PATTAYA*



- Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn làm thủ trục trả phòng, khởi hành đi Pattaya. Trên đường đi Đoàn ghé tham quan:
*-Công viên Safari World-Vườn thú thiên nhiên hoang dã lớn nhất Bangkok,show Cowboy (Dùng Buffet trưa tại công viên). 
-Vườn Bướm (Butterfly Garden), nơi trưng bầy sản phẩm nổi tiếng 3 miền của vương quốc ThaiLand và tìm hiểu về Cao Hồ Cốt. 
- Quý khách đến Pataya, nhận phòng dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn. Quý khách có thể tự do khám phá các chương trình show đặc sắc về đêm tại Pattaya(Ăn 3 bữa)
**NGÀY 3 :
PATTAYA – BIEN SAIKEW– ĐỒI PHẬT LỚN WAT PHRA YAI - THÁI MASSAGE - BAAN SUKHAWADEE-- ALCAZAR SHOW




- Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi:
- Biển Sai Keaw một bãi biển hoàn toàn mới chưa bị ô nhiễm tại Pattaya,Trên bãi biển Quý khách có thể sử dụng: Ghế dù, tắm nước ngọt, Karaoke hát với nhau vv… Đặc biệt Quý khách được tặng các trò chơi như:lướt ván, Banana Boat -Thuyền chuối. Sau khi giải trí với mấy trò chơi hấp dẫn, Quý khách sẽ được ngồi Canô cao tốc đến đảo Khỉ,
- Đoàn trở về Pataya tắm rửa và dùng cơm trưa. 
- Hướng dẫn tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến Massage Thái cỗ truyền để thư giãn (60 phút).. 
- Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách tham quan: Xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý phong thủy đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý. Tại đây Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu màu đá theo tháng sinh của mình.
- Wat Phra Yai - Đồi Phật Lớn (Big Buddha Hill) được xây dựng vào năm 1972. V
- Tham quan Ngôi Nhà Hạnh Phúc - Baan Sukhawadee, 
- Quý khách xem Alcazar show hiện đại vô cùng đặc sắc tại Pattaya…. (Ăn 3 bữa)

NGÀY 4 : CƯỠI VOI -HOÀNG CUNG - CHÙA THUYỀN WATAYANA - BANGKOK




- Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Bangkok, Trên đường về ghé tham quan: 
- Trại Voi, tại đây Quý khách tham gia cưỡi voi, b
- Cửa hàng bánh kẹo, 
- Cửa hàng trưng bày các loại đồ Da như da Cá Sấu, Cá Đuối,…. 
- Đoàn ăn trưa lẩu Suki tại nhà hàng Royal Suki. 
- Về đến Bangkok, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan:
- Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, t
- Chùa Thuyền - Wat Yan Nawa là ngôi chùa độc nhất vô nhị vì với hình dáng thuyền rồng 
- Đoàn ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. (Ăn 3 bữa)
NGÀY 5 :
BANGKOK – CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG –-– FREE DAY




- Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý Khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn nhưWorld Trade Centre, Maboonkrong, MBK, Big C, khu chợ sỉ Pratunam Market…. (Hoặc Quý khách có thể tự túc cho bữa ăn Buffet nhà hàng xoay tại tòa nhà 86 tầng BaiYoke Sky với các món ăn thịnh soạn và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh trung tâm Bangkok)...(Ăn trưa và tối tự túc)

NGÀY 6 :
BANGKOK– CHÙA THUYỀN WAT YANNAWA – TP.HCM


**

-Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan:

- Chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950. 
- Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc.
- Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM…. (Trưởng đoàn sẽ hướng dẫn Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tự túc bằng phiếu coupon tại nhà hàng trong sân bay….) (Ăn sáng)
**GIA TOUR : 349 ~ 7.400.000 / KHACH*


∙ *KHÁCH SẠN: 3, 4 SAO TIÊU CHUẨN*

*MOT SO HINH ANH :*

*

*


*


*






**
*Liên Hệ Tour: 
NATURE TOURIST -TOP THAI
Ms.MAI THY hoangthy1186--0937 939 190
Chi Nhanh I: 365 Trần Phú, P.8, Q.5
Naturetourist.hcm@gmail.com
CHUYÊN TOUR TRONG NUOC, NGOAI NUOC,VISA**---> Chương trình ngắn gọn trên chỉ tham khảo, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp đế NHẬN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT - GIÁ TOUR ƯU ĐÃI ^_^ . TKS ALL*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

^^ up up len top

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
HOTLINE : 0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*Du Lich Thiên Nhiên: Chuyên tổ chức Tour Thái Lan Giá Tốt- Hotline :Thy-0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*Thai Lan: 1,3,6,18,20/04 = $339 - $349
TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*

----------


## kohan

Tích tiền đi du lịch nào!

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

* (*)  DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)*
*Thai Lan: 08,18/04 - 09,23/05  = $339 - $349*
*TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*
*HK – Freeday 4N: 29/04 = 703$ - 03,25 / 05 = 612$*
*HK – Tham Quyen – Chu Hai :10,17 / 05 =659$*
*Mal Sin 6N: 03/04 = $628- 11,18/04 =$608 – Bay VN*
*Sin 4N: 10,13,17/04 =  518$* 
*Sin Mal Sin 7N: 06,13,20/04 = $618 – Bay Lion*
*Cam 4N: THU 5 Hang Tuan $149(4*-4*) –Lễ 30/04 = $179(4*-4*)*
*Tour trong nước , thuê xe DL, Vé may bay*
*****CHUYÊN VISA LẺ, VISA ĐOÀN*
*(*) Hotline-THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*)  DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)*
*Thai Lan: 08,18/04 - 09,23/05  = $339 - $349*
*TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**Thai Lan: 1,3,6,18,20/04 = $339 - $349*
*TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*2.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 6N5D**Điểm nổi bật:· Tặng một suất Massage Thái cổ truyền 60 phút.
· Lau SUKI
· Tặng trò chơi Cưỡi Voi.
· Alcazar Show tại Pattaya.
· Safari World 
· Baan Sukhawadee - Lâu Đài Tình Ái 
Thai Lan: 1,3,6,18,20/04 = $339 - $349
TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409
KH: THỨ 3, CN*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
**Thai Lan: 1,3,6,18,20/04 = $339 - $349*
*TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     28, 30/04  = $ 565-598*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $179 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 559*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $160 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*
* SINGAPORE 4N:HOT SIEU KHUYEN MAI*
*     28/04 = $ 557*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608  27/04 = $708*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     28/04 = $688* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*    30/04 = $160 net (4*-4*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  29/04 = $703---03,25/05 =$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08/05 = $ 349*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339*

*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*) DULICHTHIENNHIEN.VN nhan khach cac doan (*)
Thai Lan: 08,18/04 - 09,23/05 = $339 - $349
TẾT THÁI – LỄ 30/04 = $367 - $409*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  06,08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$389*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  03,25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  30/04 = $793* 
*CHUYEN VI SA( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…)- CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

* bangkok – pattaya:
6d: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389
5d: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 --  27/29/05 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     08,15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*     = $127 net (4*-3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 08,15,20,27/06=$612*
*    5D:  10,17/05 = $659* 
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:* 
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*     6D:  08,13,20/5 = $ 349 --  30/05 =$359 –06/2014 =$372*
*     5D:  09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$358*
* SINGAPORE 4N:*
*     15,22,29/05 = $ 518*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     16,30/05 = $608 –7,20,27/06 = $646*
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     18,25/05 = $618* 
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  25/05 & 03,08,15/06=$612*
*             20.30/06 =$659*
*CHUYEN VISA ( HONGKONG, TRUNG QUOC, DAI LOAN…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY* 
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.BANGKOK -PATTAYA 5N4D*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

* bangkok – pattaya:*
*6d: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5d: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

*1.bangkok -pattaya 5n4d*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
 :Smile:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA:
     6D:  Tháng 6,7,8/2014 =$372
     5D:  06.13.20.27/6 =$358
 :Smile:  MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:
     $ 485 Khách    
 :Smile:  MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:
    7/06 = $628 – 20,27/06 = $646
 :Smile:  SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:
     22,29/06 = $609
 :Smile:  CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: 
      $127 net (4*- 3*)
  PHMONPENH-SHIHANUK-BOKOR 4N 17/7
     $172 net (3-3-5*)
 :Smile:   HONGKONG - FREEDAY:
    4D:  15/06=$612
             27/06 =$659 – 13,20,27/07 =$703
TOUR BÌNH BA : Thứ 6 Hằng Tuần =1.490.000/ khach
CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY
 (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)

www.dulichthiennhien.vn

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
 :Smile:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA:
     6D:  17.26.29/06 & T07.08=$359
     5D:  06.13.18.20.25/6 & T07.08  =$329

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*CT CP DL THIÊN NHIÊN - TOP THAI 5N & 6N*
*- Licence No: 79-070/2010/TCDL-GP LHQT cấp năm 2008
- Giải TOPFIVE 2011 & 2012 thương hiệu du lịch hàng đầu TPHCM
*
* BANGKOK – PATTAYA:*
*6D: 08,13,15,20/05 = $ 349 -- 27/29/05 =$389*
*5D: 09,16,23/05 = $ 339 – 06.13.20.27/6 =$375*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
 :Smile:  BANGKOK – PATTAYA:
     6D: 1.8.15.22.29/07 & T8 =$359
     5D:  2.4.9.11.16.18.23.25.30/7 & T08  =$329
 :Smile:  MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:
     $ 485 Khách    
 :Smile:  MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:
     04/07 = $656-11.18.25/7 & T8=$646
 :Smile:  SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N – Bay JT:
     22,29/06 = $608
 :Smile:  CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: 
      $127 net (4*- 3*)
 :Smile:   HONGKONG –OCEAN PARK:
    4D:  13.20.27/07=$736
             3.9.17/08 =$736
CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL…) - CONG VAN VISA -VE MAY BAY
 (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*) THIEN NHIEN (*)*
*  THAI LAN Hotel 4* ,TẶNG THÁI Massage, cưõi Voi; Bãi Biển Mới, Safari world,  Lẩu Suki Royal, Alcazar Show vv...*
*         THAI (5N4D) 27/06 = 6.990000VND* 
*        THAI K.MAI~ BUFFET 86TANG (5N4D) 02, 04, 09, 16, 18, 23, 25, 29/07 = 6.990.000* 
* MAL-SIN 4N THU 5 Hằng Tuần:*
*     $ 485 Khách    * 
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     20,27/06 = $646-4.11.18.25/7=$646*
*  SIN - MALAYSIA - SIN 7N – Bay JT:* 
*     15.22,29/06 = $608*
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*  HONGKONG - FREEDAY:* 
*    4D:  13.20.27/07=$736*
*             3.9.17/08 =$736*
* CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL....) - VÉ MÁY BAY*
*(*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*) THIEN NHIEN (*)*
* THAI LAN 4* Tang: Buffet 86 tang, Alcazar Show, Mua Boran, Sanctuary of Truth, Trai cuu, Cuoi voi, Buffet Trai cay..*
*      Sieu K.MAI ~ (5N) 23, 30/07 + Tháng08 = 6.990.000* 
*     (5N4D) HOT SALE 10, 25/7 = 6.990.000* 
*     CT. Truyen Thong (6N) 17/ 07 = 7.650.000*
* MAL-SIN 4N :*
*     04(full),10, 17, 24, 31/07 = 10.330.000*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     04, 11, 18, 25/07 = 13.760.000*
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*HONGKONG-OCEAN PARK 4* (4N3D)* 
*      20, 27/07 ; 03/08 = 15.600.000VND* 
* CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL....) - VÉ MÁY BAY*
*   (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*(*) THIEN NHIEN (*)*
* THAI LAN 4* Tang: Buffet 86 tang, Alcazar Show, Mua Boran, Sanctuary of Truth, Trai cuu, Cuoi voi, Buffet Trai cay..*
*      Sieu K.MAI ~ (5N) 23, 30/07 + Tháng08 = 6.990.000* 
*     (5N4D) HOT SALE 10, 25/7 = 6.990.000* 
*     CT. Truyen Thong (6N) 17/ 07 = 7.650.000*
* MAL-SIN 4N :*
*     04(full),10, 17, 24, 31/07 = 10.330.000*
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N – Bay VN:* 
*     04, 11, 18, 25/07 = 13.760.000*
* CAMPUCHIA 4N (SR-PP) KH thu 5 hang tuan: * 
*      $127 net (4*- 3*)* 
*HONGKONG 4* (4N3D)* 
*       20, 27/07 SIEU KHUYEN MAI~ 13.990.000VND* 
* CHUYEN VISA (THAI,HK, ĐL....) - VÉ MÁY BAY*
*   (*) XLH: Ms THY 0937939190 (*)*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 6N5D:*
*17/07 = 7.650.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N4D:*
*16, 18, 28/07 = 6.990.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 5N4D HOTSALE:*
*25/07 = 6.990.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay VN:* 
*17/07 = 10.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*18, 25/07 = 13.690.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*13, 20, 27/07 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*17, 24/07 = 12.990.000*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*27/07 – 03, 09, 17/08 = 13.990.000*
** HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND 5N4D:*
*30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*Tour Malaysia - T**ặ**ng 1 ngày tham quan Singapore*
*    Th**ờ**i gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm (khách s**ạ**n 3* - 5* Genting)*
*    Giá tr**ọ**n gói: 10.290.000 VNĐ* 
*    Chuy**ế**n bay đi: VN685 SGN-KUL 10:10 - 13:00*
*    Chuy**ế**n bay v**ề**: VN658 SIN-SGN 20:25 - 21:25*
*    Ngày đi: 17/07/2014*
*    Ngày v**ề**: 20/07/2014*
*    S**ố** ch**ỗ** còn nh**ậ**n: 8 seat.*
*http://dulichthiennhien.vn/chuongtri...quan-Singapore*
*Kính mong ACE h**ổ** tr**ợ**, Chân thành c**ả**m* *ơ**n, Chúc c**ả** nhà 1 tu**ầ**n công vi**ệ**c t**ố**t lành, khách nhi**ề**u!!*
*THIEN NHIEN: CON NHAN THAI CUC HOT*
*12/07 (5N4D) MUANG BORAN 7.480.000VND* 
*16/07 (5N4D) MUANG BORAN 7.390.000VND (CON 2 CHO~)*
*17/08 (6N5D) MUANG BORAN 7.670.000VND (BAY TK)*
*18/07 (5N4D) MUANG BORAN BAY TK 6.990.000VND* 
*20/07 (6N5D) MUANG BORAN 7.670.000VND (BAY TK)*
*28/07 (5N4D) MUANG BORAN 6.990.000VND (BAY TK)*
*LH: THY 0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 6N5D:*
*17, 20/07 = 7.670.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N4D:*
*16, 18, 28/07* 
*1.8.15.22.29/8 = 6.990.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA 5N4D HOTSALE:*
*25/07 = 6.990.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay VN:* 
*17/07 = 10.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*18, 25/07 = 13.690.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*13, 20, 27/07 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*17, 24/07 = 12.990.000*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*27/07 – 03, 09, 17/08 = 13.990.000*
** HONGKONG – DISNEYLAND 5N4D:*
*30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*  09, 12, 14, 19, 21, 26/08 = 7.670.000đ* 
*  02/09 = 7.390.000*
*  9.16.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N:*
*  15.22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*  29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 7.190.000*
*  5.12.16.29/09 = 6.690.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   29/08 (L**Ễ)** = 13.990.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   03.10.17.24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   7.14.21/08 = 10.890.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   17/08 = 13.990.000*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** HONGKONG –2 FREEDAY 5N4D:*
*   30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANG BORAN 5N:*
*  16.22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*  29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 7.190.000*
*  5.12.16.29/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   19/08 = 7.670.000đ* 
*  02/09 = 7.390.000*
*  9.16.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   29/08 (L**Ễ)** = 13.990.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   03.10.17.24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21/08 = 10.890.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   17/08 = 13.990.000*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** HONGKONG –2 FREEDAY 5N4D:*
*   30/08 (Le 2/9) = 15.280.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

thai lan 16/8 con nhan khach, lien he thy 0937939190

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   22 /8 = 6.990.000*
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   9.12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   30/08 = 11.980.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3Đ*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   9.12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   24/08 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   30/08 = 11.980.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:
* BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N 
29/08 = 8.480.000 - 31/8 = 6.690.000
9.12.19/09 = 6.690.000
* BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:
28/08 = 8.290.000đ 
02/09 = 7.290.000 
23.30/09 = 7.290.000
* MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN: 
26/09 = 13.100.000
* SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT: 
24/08 = 12.990.000
* SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT: 
30/08 = 11.980.000
* HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:
13.28/09= 11.990.000
11.25/10 = 13.190.000
* CAMPUCHIA 4N
Thứ 5 hằng tuần: 3.000.000
* SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N
Thứ 5 hằng tuần : 3.390.000
XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   09.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:THAI LAN CHUONG TRINH HOAN TOAN MOI -LH TRUC TIEP CHECK TOUR*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   29/08 = 8.480.000  - 31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   09.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 13.190.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

** hongkong –1freeday 4n3d:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11/10 = 12.990.000*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   31/8 = 6.690.000*
*   12.19/09 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   28/08 = 8.290.000đ* 
*   02/09 = 7.290.000  * 
*   09.23.30/09 = 7.290.000*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   13.28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11/10 = 12.990.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN: van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PAT– MUANG BORAN 5N* 
*   12.15.19/09 + 10.24.31/10 = 6.690.000*
** BANGKOK – PAT -MUANGBORAN 6N:*
*   23.30/09 + 14/10 = 7.290.000        * 
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D – Bay VN:* 
*   26/09-11.24/10  = 13.100.000*
** SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 7N6D – Bay JT:* 
*   14.21.28/9 = 12.990.000*
** SINGAPORE 4N3D – Bay JT:* 
*   11.18.25/09 = 10.900.000*
** HONGKONG –1FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*   28/09= 11.990.000*
*   11.25/10 = 12.590.000 ->12.990.000*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.000.000*
** SHIHANOUK BOKOR 4N*
*   Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n :* *3.390.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  van dang nhan khach cac doan:*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – SIAM NIRAMIT*
*6N5D: 27, 30/09 – 14, 21, 28/10 = 6tr790*
*5N4D: 10, 17, 24, 31/10 = 6tr490*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA - MUANGBORAN:*
*5N4D: 3/10 = 6tr690*
*6N5D: 7/10 = 7tr290*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:* 
*11, 24/10 = 12tr480*
** HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*25/10 = 12tr590*
** CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Th**ứ** 5 h**ằ**ng tu**ầ**n: 3.190.000*
*XLH: Ms THY :0937.939.190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  Van Dang Nhan Khach Cac Doan:*
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31 / 10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6 tr690*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   28 /10 (SIAM NIRAMIT )= 6tr 790* 
*   04.11.18.25/11 = 7 tr190*
**** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   23.30 /10 = 10 tr900*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:*
*  24/10 = 12 tr480*
*** *HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*09.13.22/11 = 11.990.000*
* 06/12 =13.390.000*
*   23/12 = 14.990.000*
*   29/12 = 16.290.000*
*** *HONGKONG – MACAU 4N3D:*
*   22/11 = 15 .990.000*
** HONGKONG – Q.CHÂU – T.QUYẾN 5N4D:*
*   13,20.27/11 = 10 .990.000*
*** *TRUONG GIA GIOI 7N :* 
*   11.25/11 = 16.700.000*
*** *CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Thu 5 hang tuan: 3 tr190 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*LH: Thy 0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  Van Dang Nhan Khach Cac Doan:*
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31 / 10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6 tr690*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   28 /10 (SIAM NIRAMIT )= 6tr 790* 
*   04.11.18.25/11 = 7 tr190*
**** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   23.30 /10 = 10 tr900*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:*
*  24/10 = 12 tr480*
*** *HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*09.13.22/11 = 11.990.000*
* 06/12 =13.390.000*
*   23/12 = 14.990.000*
*   29/12 = 16.290.000*
*** *HONGKONG – MACAU 4N3D:*
*   22/11 = 15 .990.000*
** HONGKONG – Q.CHÂU – T.QUYẾN 5N4D:*
*   13,20.27/11 = 10 .990.000*
*** *TRUONG GIA GIOI 7N :* 
*   11.25/11 = 16.700.000*
*** *CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Thu 5 hang tuan: 3 tr190 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*LH: Thy 0937939190*

----------


## THIEN NHIEN TOURIST

*THIEN NHIEN:  Van Dang Nhan Khach Cac Doan:*
**** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 5N:*
*   17, 24, 31 / 10* 
*   07.14.21.28/11= 6 tr690*
** BANGKOK – PATTAYA – MUANGBORAN 6N:* 
*   28 /10 (SIAM NIRAMIT )= 6tr 790* 
*   04.11.18.25/11 = 7 tr190*
**** SINGAPORE 4N3D:*
*   23.30 /10 = 10 tr900*
** MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE 6N5D:*
*  24/10 = 12 tr480*
*** *HONGKONG – FREEDAY 4N3D:*
*09.13.22/11 = 11.990.000*
* 06/12 =13.390.000*
*   23/12 = 14.990.000*
*   29/12 = 16.290.000*
*** *HONGKONG – MACAU 4N3D:*
*   22/11 = 15 .990.000*
** HONGKONG – Q.CHÂU – T.QUYẾN 5N4D:*
*   13,20.27/11 = 10 .990.000*
*** *TRUONG GIA GIOI 7N :* 
*   11.25/11 = 16.700.000*
*** *CAMPUCHIA 4N3D:*
*Thu 5 hang tuan: 3 tr190 (visa Cam tang 35usd)*
*LH: Thy 0937939190*

----------

